# Aquatica or Busch Gardens water park?



## WALTSAGOD

Aquatica or Busch Gardens water park, which do you prefer more?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not been to either, but have seen both. From what you can see from the outside, Aquatica is in a completely different league. If you are in Tampa, then I am sure the waterpark next to Buschgardens is fun to spend a few hours in, but I don't think it would be worth the trip from Orlando.

dolphingirl47


----------



## DOOM1001

Adventure Island the water park in Tampa is nice and all but is definitely not as nice as Aquatica and both Disney waterparks which are the nicest,best themed waterparks out there.You might compare Adventure Island with Wet n Wild with Wet n Wild having more and better slides and Adventure Island being a bit nicer overall in atmosphere with more trees and shaded areas,but Wet n Wid is still better overall in my opinion.Rapids waterpark in West Palm Beach is also comparable to an Adventure Island,nice and you'll enjoy yourself and have a fun day but can't be compared to the Disney waterparks or Aquatica.


----------



## kellymonaghan

Both Adventure Island and Aquatica are wonderful parks. Aquatica is the more "themed" but Adventure Island is beautifully landscaped. (In fairness, the plantings at Aquatica will look a lot lusher in a few years.)

Aquatica is the more spacious and it seems more geared to families. There are fewer "aggressive" rides and no real speed slides, for example.

Adventure Island's rides will appeal more to the teen set and younger adults because it has more zippy rides.

Of course, Aquatica has those dolphins!

BTW, Aquatica is open all year; Adventure Island is seasonal.


----------



## tink too

Plus, Aquatica is new - Adventure Island has been around for 20+ years.


----------



## jmpellet

We went to both in July and really liked both equally. The turnoff at Aquatica was the fact that you had to be there at 7:45 am to have a real chance to ride anything. There were really no long lines at Adventure Island which made it much more enjoyable.


----------



## bullet875

If you go to Aquatica after 4Pm it is less crowded, cooler, and there is hardly anyone there. We go after 4 and, since the park is open later than most water parks, we have the chance to ride in relative peace...


----------

